# Giant Trance E+ 2



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Just got the bike and put a few mods on!

Maxxis Assegai DH 3c Maxxgrip tires front and back 
The new Marzocchi CR coil shock rear w/ 500lb spring 
Boosted the fork to 170mm with a new air spring

So basically have an SX for ont $375 more









Such a rad bike so fun up and down! Will post a review when get some more rides in


----------



## ULEWZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Part numbers please to convert forks and part number for coil. Thanks


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Is that bike designed for a coil? I really doubt it. Coils are linear, Air is progressive, so you need to get a progressive coil to make a coil shock work on a progressive suspension bike.

MRP sells a progressive coil for $150


----------



## ULEWZ (Dec 10, 2017)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is that bike designed for a coil? I really doubt it. Coils are linear, Air is progressive, so you need to get a progressive coil to make a coil shock work on a progressive suspension bike.
> 
> MRP sells a progressive coil for $150


https://www.wheelworld.com/product/giant-trance-sx-e-0-pro-342578-1.htm?variations=99217,99237&gclid=Cj0KCQiAhKviBRCNARIsAAGZ7Cddri21kGdDSts7Q2uOMEZch8Axqg9Tsg33AnZtDFSLiXyyS6IhJ-YaApHREALw_wcB#ProductReviews


----------



## westernmtb (Dec 19, 2018)

Hikers Only said:


> Just got the bike and put a few mods on!
> 
> Maxxis Assegai DH 3c Maxxgrip tires front and back
> The new Marzocchi CR coil shock rear w/ 500lb spring
> ...


Definitely look forward to your review. In particular, the power of the Yamaha motor.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

ULEWZ said:


> Part numbers please to convert forks and part number for coil. Thanks


Not sure of the part numbers but can get them.

For the Marz coil shock you just need to get the Trunnion 185x52.5 then whatever spring weight you need. I went with a 500lb spring even thought I generally ride a 425-450 because of the weight of the bike. I weigh about 175 geared up

As for the air spring just make sure you ask for the 36 e specific fork as it runs a thicker stanction tube.


----------



## Hikers Only (Oct 18, 2010)

Nurse Ben said:


> Is that bike designed for a coil? I really doubt it. Coils are linear, Air is progressive, so you need to get a progressive coil to make a coil shock work on a progressive suspension bike.
> 
> MRP sells a progressive coil for $150


The Trance actually has a progressive leverage ration so should work well with a coil shock 👍🏻


----------



## scottxpc (Jan 24, 2013)

I just got mine 2 weeks ago and I'm loving it !!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## POB76 (Apr 8, 2020)

Hikers Only said:


> Not sure of the part numbers but can get them.
> 
> For the Marz coil shock you just need to get the Trunnion 185x52.5 then whatever spring weight you need. I went with a 500lb spring even thought I generally ride a 425-450 because of the weight of the bike. I weigh about 175 geared up
> 
> As for the air spring just make sure you ask for the 36 e specific fork as it runs a thicker stanction tube.


Hi "Hiker Only"
I have a Trance E+ 2 Pro (2019) and I would very much like to modify the fork travel by replacing the air shaft. I have been googling a lot trying to gather some information around the subject.
Some places I have read that the airshaft can be replaced with a 160 mm but not a 170 mm (I think 160 mm is maximum air shaft length for a 34 which is the size for the internal parts on this "e-bike 36-fork"). Some people is saying that the rhythm forks cannot be modified with a longer air shaft and that the airshaft is not interchangable with the float shafts. I sent an email to a bike shop that does Fox service, and they replied saying that they were not able to find a longer airshaft than 150 mm that would fit my fork. Reading that you have managed to modify your fork to 170 mm got me a bit surprised. 
1. Did you just replace the air shaft? 
2. Do you know the part number for the air shaft you installed?
3. Have you experienced any problems with your modified fork?

Thanks in advance


----------

